# Lets see some garden tractors!



## procarbine2k1

I will start this thread off with my Ingersoll 3012... Post em' up guys!

<a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/user/procarbine2k1/media/S7305965_zpseed786f1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p117/procarbine2k1/S7305965_zpseed786f1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo S7305965_zpseed786f1.jpg"/></a>

Cast iron Kohler, 2 speed hydra-drive.


----------



## barneyrb

Not quite but about the same size, 24hp diesel, hydrostatic, hi-lo range, full hydraulics, removable FEL, and rear class 1 lift with mid and rear pto. This is my lawn mower and I do remove the loader to cut grass.


----------



## procarbine2k1

I've been afflicted with garden tractor aquisition disorder here and there I guess you could say... Here is another. Really sweet ride this one was, sold it last year. 3 pt., 1000 pto, AWS, AWD, 8 speed.

<a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/user/procarbine2k1/media/S7305338.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p117/procarbine2k1/S7305338.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo S7305338.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

That's a funky looking tractor!


----------



## procarbine2k1

ValleyFirewood said:


> That's a funky looking tractor!



They were ahead of their time. Hood kind of looked like it was off of a snowmobile. They are built well, but parts are not all that common- and big $$$ too.


----------



## stihl sawing

Moved to the gardening forum.


----------



## bowtechmadman

My neighbor just bought one of those Honda's used. Neat machine only thing was no loader for them. My ford 1600 w/ my Father proudly perched on it. I do use it to till my garden. View attachment 301475


----------



## procarbine2k1

<a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/user/procarbine2k1/media/exmark.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p117/procarbine2k1/exmark.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo exmark.jpg"/></a>

ZTR I traded for the Honda. Pretty quick, but rode like a bear (small rear tires). Real nice quality mower, probably should have held onto it for a while.


----------



## tbow388

*My Purty One*

The best thing about this is that my Son bought it for me.

I have a tiller to match.


----------



## farmer steve

here's my "garden tractor" NH TC 55DA hooked to my produce sprayer.


View attachment 301808


----------



## bucknfeller

I snapped a pic of the TC29 while I was rinsing out. This little tractor sees an incredible amount of use. I built that toolbar with 2 Reese receivers, it is one of the handiest things I've ever built. Use it for all kinds of different stuff. Carry my chainsaws, and gear in the basket, and can still pull the splitter, or a wagon, and still have use of the loader. The top receiver is handy for moving gooseneck trailers around in the yard, and the lower on is good for moving the little enclosed, and landscaping trailers. I also put a platform on there, so the girls can carry baskets when they're picking.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

This is my "garden" tractor, it sure has been handy over the years!!






It will climb right on top of my "back" garden,






And let me shape it "just right",






I bought it in 1986 NEW, even though it's an "85" model and had a few demo hours on it... It's still makes me some money tilling gardens, and i use to do a little custom grass cutting with it too...

It still starts/runs like new, but i've taken good care of it too...

SR


----------



## jimdad07

I use old Gravely walk behinds for mine, nothing breaks ground like a rotary plow.


----------



## promac850

Put the Briggs in because of this...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Looks like a B&S Vanguard motor, i've had good luck with Vanguard motors. I have a 23hp on my sawmill and it's been a very good motor too.

SR


----------



## promac850

Sawyer Rob said:


> Looks like a B&S Vanguard motor, i've had good luck with Vanguard motors. I have a 23hp on my sawmill and it's been a very good motor too.
> 
> SR



Sure is a Briggs Vanguard. It's a hoot to mow with. Sips fuel compared to the old KT-17 flat twin Kohler. No lack of power with this one either, they are rated at 18 hp on the stickers Briggs slaps on the shrouds of their 18 hp model, but third party dyno tests have shown they put out closer to 20 hp. She's still young at under 100 hours. Gonna put more on tomorrow since the grass needs to be mowed.

I am going to order a gasket for the case halves to keep on hand since I hear 600 hours, or around thereabouts, these like to start leaking a little oil. 

Then I am going to figure out a tube or something that I can put the air nozzle up against to blow crud out of the stator area behind the flywheel. Letting crap build up in there will eventually overheat the stator and cause your engine to not want to start. New stator will run you about 800 bucks.

When the engine is out, I will be painting the shroud green... red doesn't look quite right on a green and yellow tractor. It looks great on a binder, not a deer.


----------



## beerbelly

promac850 said:


> Put the Briggs in because of this...



They had problems with oiling in the 317's. 316's were good, 318's were great. All in all a great tractor though. I have a 1970 112 with a K241. Great tractor, I love it. They don't make real garden tractors anymore with small hp engines that can actually do some real work. 
Keep 'em running & working.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Personally, i'm not a big Kohler fan, i'd rather have a Vanguard any day. I do still have a couple Kohlers though.

I also have two Kubota gas engines, and they are working perfectly. One is on my 4" pump that i've owned MANY years now and it just keeps on keeping on!

SR


----------



## beerbelly

Here is SOME of my stuff....I have more junk than brains. Must be the massive amount of beer that clouds my better judgment! 

View attachment 313411
View attachment 313412


I just sold my Yanmar YM155D, a Mighty mac Chipper, a mantis tiller, and my old Porsche 911. Now I have room for more! Shhhhhhh.....don't tell my wife!:msp_w00t:


----------



## milkman

Here's mine,


----------



## belgian

I have two Kubota's with different mower attachments. 
This is my latest one. It has two wheel sets, one with low profile tyres for mowing and one for the agricultural stuff. I love the Kubota's.


----------



## belgian

This is my other one. It's certainly more than 30 years old but has never let me down so far. I am a good mechanic though, I think.... (at least, that's what my friends tell me ....)


----------



## goncalo alves

bucknfeller said:


> I snapped a pic of the TC29 while I was rinsing out. This little tractor sees an incredible amount of use. I built that toolbar with 2 Reese receivers, it is one of the handiest things I've ever built. Use it for all kinds of different stuff. Carry my chainsaws, and gear in the basket, and can still pull the splitter, or a wagon, and still have use of the loader. The top receiver is handy for moving gooseneck trailers around in the yard, and the lower on is good for moving the little enclosed, and landscaping trailers. I also put a platform on there, so the girls can carry baskets when they're picking.



Do you sell some of your crops? It looks like you have quite the garden. Also, how do you like the TC29? Any more pictures of that toolbar? That looks very useful.


----------

